# Spurs @ Raptors, Nov. 5th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-spurs-775x50.gif">​<table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0438.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0733.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0040.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0106.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1303.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0297.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr></table><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........1:00 EST, The Score_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table></center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 03 -- 5 November 2006​
Spurs (1-1) @ Raptors (1-1)
_The Toronto Raptors are coming off one of their best home openers in the history of the franchise, wiping the floor with the Milwaukee Bucks Friday at the Air Canada Centre. Chris Bosh scored 26 points in the game on 12/16 shooting and added 15 boards to lead the Raps. Sunday Bosh faces one of the players he has modeled his game after, annual All-NBA'er Tim Duncan. The game also marks the return of The Red Rocket, Matt Bonner, traded along with malcontent forward Eric Williams to San Antonio for big man Rasho Nesterovic. The game tips-off at 1:00 on The Score._​</td></table>​</center>


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

over/under


Matt Bonner Cameo = 0


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Let's go Raptors!!!


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

should be the first tough game for the raps but the spurs havent exactly dominated in their games this season. I think Bosh will play so so, Bonner should see a bit of time. In the end I think Spurs come out on top.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

This game will tell us how much of a improvement Rasho is over Hoffa at C.

He knows Duncan & the team's style since he was with them, he should take thier young C to school physically outrebound him play good interior D, Bosh vs Duncan will be very interesting.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think they will put Rasho on TD, Bosh might only see TD if we go small ... please please please do NOT let me see Jorge on TD, especially how he got used and abused by Bogut, imagine TD!!!!!


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I think we can expect to see Rasho man up Timmy a fair bit during the game. I know Chris has faced him in the past, but we've finally got a guy who doesn't completely suck in the interior - use him.

Hopefully we can bring over the energy (offensively and defensively) from the Bucks game against SA.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hmmm same time as the Bomber/Argo game.... :curse:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Our performance this game should speak volumes about our potential this season. 

As crazy as it might sound, I expect them to be pretty evenly matched.

timmy d hasn't looked dominant so far this season and i think we match up fine with parker and ginobili.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Parker will "D" up Manu, this will give Mo an easier time vs. Bowen. I hope that will help to get Mo off to a god start to the game. If T.J. comes out Parker is still going to have his hands full with the revived Jose.

Garbajosa should outplay Oberto off of the bench....no way Garbajosa has 3 crappy shooting games in a row. Plus it is another home game so he should be more comfortable.

I want a WIN in this game, and I think we will get it!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Bonner will get some floor time at some point in the first half - and it will be at a time when the Raptors are on a run, and the cheering for Bonner will change the momentum.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

JS03 said:


> Hmmm same time as the Bomber/Argo game.... :curse:



i know i wont be able to watch the argos destroy the bombers 

but seriously the CFL is stupid why would they put the games also the same time as the NFL games start? Yesterday would have been perfect. Oh well



As for the basketball, it will be fun watching Parker and Ford running up and down the court, they are the 2 fastest guys in the league IMO


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

if Mitchell puts Garbajosa on TD...i'm gonna cry


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

I like the way we match up. Looking forward to this game


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh usually plays well against Duncan, I'm looking forward to this game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>San Antonio Spurs </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>1 - 1 (.500)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Second, Southwest</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>0 - 1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>1 - 0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Toronto Raptors </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>1 - 1 (.500)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Atlantic</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>1 - 0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>0 - 1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> *Season *</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>*PPG: *</TD><TD class=inTxt>*89.0*</TD><TD class=inTxtB>*Opp PPG: *</TD><TD class=inTxt>*89.5*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>*FG%: *</TD><TD class=inTxt>*.457*</TD><TD class=inTxtB>*Opp FG%: *</TD><TD class=inTxt>*.438*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>*RPG: *</TD><TD class=inTxt>*39.5*</TD><TD class=inTxtB>*Opp RPG: *</TD><TD class=inTxt>*44.0*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5></TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4>* Season *</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>*PPG: *</TD><TD class=inTxt>*100.5*</TD><TD class=inTxtB>*Opp PPG: *</TD><TD class=inTxt>*97.0*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>*FG%: *</TD><TD class=inTxt>*.462*</TD><TD class=inTxtB>*Opp FG%: *</TD><TD class=inTxt>*.476*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>*RPG: *</TD><TD class=inTxt>*41.0*</TD><TD class=inTxtB>*Opp RPG: *</TD><TD class=inTxt>*45.0*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I think it is crazy that we have superior stats than Spurs, Higher PPG (That makes sense though), higher FG% AND RPG


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't have the score ... 


Play by play from somebody today?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't know who they are kidding but shipping Rasho and Losing Nazr weakened them IMO.

They have NO bench. Horry is in his late hundreds, they have Finley as their bench. I wouldn't be surprised to hear about alot of injuries if they overplay their starting 4.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

TJ ford to Bargnani! Layup! And 1!


----------



## adawgg23 (Nov 2, 2006)

man WE ARE ROCKIN


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Bargnani with 8 points in 3 minutes


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

They slowed down in the 2nd but lately the 3rd is looking like our quarter so lets see what happens.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

What is with all the palming calls against TJ?

He just got called for another one.

Is the league trying to crack down on that this year or something?


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

The raptors are in this position because of Sam IMO.

His substitutions killed momentum. When we would get up he would play the second unit and let them back into the game. He allowed the second unit to play far too long in the 3rd and 4th quarters. Now that the starters are back in everyone is trying to force the issue.

I'm biased. Sam's substitutions have been my biggest complaint since day one. But just when the team has momentum you take the kill shot, you don't rest your players.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Spurs are starting to run away with it...


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

All our guards have played pretty bad so far except Calderon, who for some retarded reason hasn't got any pt...GOD I really dont' like Mitchell


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

looks like Bosh is on his way to his first 20/20 game?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

11 assists, 14 turnovers. Yuck.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I loved the Defensive effort in the first 18 minutes of the game, They had the second defender coming at Duncan before he even got the ball, trapping, being aggressive, closing out on the shooters. Too bad that didn't last past the 18 minutes into the game.

I might be missing something, but why was Duncan getting single coverage in the 4th quarter when it was fairly obvious that he was abusing anyone we had guarding him?

I would have loved to see Rasho in the 4th, our rebounding and defence seem to improve when he's on the court and he could have helped guard Duncan


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Too many BAD shots taken today

100 shots a game is not a license to jack up shots. Mopete, TJ, Jones, Garbo all had poor shot selection at one point or another. This team needs to learn how to play from behind.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Ford really does have to start making those runners to the basket more often. 

Oberto and Barry really hurt us with their shotmaking. 

Bosh had a good game but had a little less bounce in his feet today. 

Joey at power forward? Interesting tactic.

Spurs were able to establish their tempo in the second half. And they hit shots down the stretch. 

Another miscue by the officials cost us valuable momentum when they called Jones for the foul when blocking Duncan.

Amazing how the officials calling the game differently has already changed it. Travels and carries being called, complaining kept to a minimum, etc.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

a lose against a good team, we had a chance but SA's experience just pushed them through


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *flush !*
> 
> Sam's substitutions have been my biggest complaint since day one


Sam will have to tighten up his rotation and figure out his substitution patterns, and with all the new players it will take a while, but I agree it needs a ton of work.

going smallball in the fourth when the game was on the line???????

puttting Joey Graham in the 4th quarter when he hadn't played all game???????????

not putting a second bigman out there with Bosh in crunchtime to help rebound/defend?????????????


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I ****en Hate Sam Mitchel.. And I'm Not Sayin This Cuz We Lost The Game But I've Sayin This Since Day One..


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Q8i said:


> I ****en Hate Sam Mitchel.. And I'm Not Sayin This Cuz We Lost The Game But I've Sayin This Since Day One..


bargnani had 8 pts in 11 minutes, my message to Sam Mitchell, if you want to keep your job you better get this guy on the court.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The third quarter is key for this team. When we come out flat, as we did against the Spurs and Nets, we sink. No excuse for that.

I thought Chris Bosh played pretty good defense on Duncan for the first half, forcing him to double dribble and travel trying to establish position at least three times. In the second half Duncan did a marvelous job of passing out of the double and the Spurs worked the ball around like an experienced, championship-level team. We resorted to single coverage eventually and Duncan dropped like 13 on us in the third.

Our passing was dismal today. The Spurs play good defense.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

rainman said:


> bargnani had 8 pts in 11 minutes, my message to Sam Mitchell, if you want to keep your job you better get this guy on the court.


Thats True.. And Last Time Sam Mitch Is Like Oh Hes A Rookie Or Whatever? What A ....
How Wud U Know If He Strugglin' If U're Not Playin Him


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

It's times like these I'm thankful for having such a good GM...don't worry guys, Colangelo is probably getting pissed off himself...he'll take care of this damn coach.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Who was Andrea going to guard, guys?

More minutes for Rasho would've been better.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

^ we could've experimented with a lineup of Rasho, Bosh, Bargs, Mo, and Ford....I think Bargs on Bowen would be fine


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

hey, sam's trying to win games and is going with his vets (ie Garbo). AB isn't quite grooving yet (with his shot) and is getting called for fouls like there's no tomorrow. he'll get his minutes; be patient.

i want to see him play too. that reverse-step jumper he has is so hard to quard. it's great to see him score inside - he's not getting much lift right now but he's holding position with his lower body and getting off shots with his arms. 

bargs had a couple of defensive errors (letting duncan step through on the double) but was pretty good for the most part. 

i can't wait until the kid gets comfortable putting up his full array of shots. he's adjusting to the quickness of the game and strength of the players at a very impressive rate. he should hit stride come january, if not before.

it wasn't sam not playing mago that lost us this game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

undefined_playa said:


> ^ we could've experimented with a lineup of Rasho, Bosh, Bargs, Mo, and Ford....I think Bargs on Bowen would be fine


If we're going to experiment lets do it against the Knicks, not the Spurs, IMHO.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Who was Andrea going to guard, guys?
> 
> More minutes for Rasho would've been better.


His defense against the bigs has been decent. I'm willing to give him a chance atleast.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

madman said:


> a lose against a good team, we had a chance but SA's experience just pushed them through


exactly I don't understand why Sam getting the blame for this we gotta understand that the Raps are not on the level of the spurs,Heat,suns,Bulls etc yet raps should be glad they were able to hang with them for 3 quaters I'am not even mad over the loss


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Who was Andrea going to guard, guys?
> 
> More minutes for Rasho would've been better.


who was going to guard him?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Flush said:


> His defense against the bigs has been decent. I'm willing to give him a chance atleast.


Duncan is not ur average big...he is Tim ******* Duncan....Rasho is the only big that can guard him on this team....

we lost this game because of Sam Mitchell....that lineup he had at the end of the game was the stupidest coaching decision ive ever seen in my life....like there was no point in trying the run and gun at that time...he shouldve gone to what was workign for us...gone with our starting lineup...terrible just terrible caoching...Pop mustve been laughing at what Sam was doing....


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> exactly I don't understand why Sam getting the blame for this we gotta understand that the Raps are not on the level of the spurs,Heat,suns,Bulls etc yet raps should be glad they were able to hang with them for 3 quaters I'am not even mad over the loss


 exactly we arent going to go 80-2 understand we will lose games and we shouldnt be upset, we were down 5 in the 4th when duncan got that call on Jones' block (which was clean and a jump ball with bosh) Duncan hits 2 FTs and parker comes down and hits a 3 and that was the turning the point.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *adhir1 !*
> 
> we lost this game because of Sam Mitchell....that lineup he had at the end of the game was the stupidest coaching decision ive ever seen in my life....like there was no point in trying the run and gun at that time...he shouldve gone to what was workign for us...gone with our starting lineup...terrible just terrible caoching...Pop mustve been laughing at what Sam was doing....


the lineup he had at the end was very "Lenny Wilkenesque" with the 4 guards out there..

everyone in the building knew that the Spurs were going to run the offense through Duncan down the stretch, yet Sam watched play after play of Bosh getting abused by Duncan with single coverage, and did nothing about it.

The thing that makes me scratch my head, is that the doubles they sent at Duncan in the 1st half really seemed to keep him in check, why go away from what worked??????


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Mr_B said:


> exactly I don't understand why Sam getting the blame for this we gotta understand that the Raps are not on the level of the spurs,Heat,suns,Bulls etc yet raps should be glad they were able to hang with them for 3 quaters I'am not even mad over the loss


i dont think anybody minds the loss...our boys played their hearts out..and this was a winnable game for us...we were up by 6-7 points in the first half...and we were right in it....and everything seemed to be working..and then Sam goes out and implements this stupid 4 wingmen lineup that totally killed us...i believe that had we gone with Rasho instead of one of the wings, and instead of Bosh against Duncan we wouldve won this game....i think people are mad at the fact that we were in this game all game...but Sam's stupid coaching is what made us implode....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

adhir1 said:


> i dont think anybody minds the loss...our boys played their hearts out..and this was a winnable game for us...we were up by 6-7 points in the first half...and we were right in it....and everything seemed to be working..and then Sam goes out and implements this stupid 4 wingmen lineup that totally killed us...i believe that had we gone with Rasho instead of one of the wings, and instead of Bosh against Duncan we wouldve won this game....i think people are mad at the fact that we were in this game all game...but Sam's stupid coaching is what made us implode....


 
exactly, about Mitchell going single coverage with Bosh, maybe he wanted Bosh to step up and start learning to actually play D?

Just playing Devil's advocate, not actually trying to take SM's side


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Did you guys notice when Duncan passed out of the double/triple the Spurs swung the ball around and drained an open jumper almost every time?


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

that's it...SOMEONE START A FIRE SAM MITCHELL CLUB!!!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Did you guys notice when Duncan passed out of the double/triple the Spurs swung the ball around and drained an open jumper almost every time?


yup, they were killing us with the jumpshots. 

Bosh got called on a questionable foul and duncan continued to go right into his chest. duncan just made the shots he always makes down the stretch.

i really don't think our small ball lineup hurt us directly. i think the plan was for joey to beat his man in transition (as we saw tj commit the turnover trying to force it to joey on the break) and put the pressure back on the spurs with a quick basket or two but it didn't really pan out. 

we missed our shots down the stretch and they hit them. they got good shots and we got good shots (or at least that's what i remember) but weren't making them.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Am I the only one that thinks T.J. played like crap for 80% of the gamand that is the true reason we lost. He was not looking to realy push the ball, he would bring it up at half throttle. He never looked to attack or force the issue. I think he played a little scared vs. the Spurs. 

Fred Jones, as well as he has played, is a ball staller! He needs to get his minutes when we need a change of pace. In a half court set he is not good for the team, and most of our possessions vs. the Spurs were in the half court.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks T.J. played like crap for 80% of the gamand that is the true reason we lost. He was not looking to realy push the ball, he would bring it up at half throttle. He never looked to attack or force the issue. I think he played a little scared vs. the Spurs.
> 
> Fred Jones, as well as he has played, is a ball staller! He needs to get his minutes when we need a change of pace. In a half court set he is not good for the team, and most of our possessions vs. the Spurs were in the half court.


 yea i think he could've done more but then again the spurs are good and wanted to play half court and they did a good job of slowing the game


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

^ The Spurs did seem to control the tempo, but Ford just walked it up the floor.....we don't need to score on the fast break, but we do need to put pressure on the other team to get back and set the "D". Ford allowed San Antonio to get back and get set....that is what I am most disapointed with. It looked as if he had the flu, just no energy.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

undefined_playa said:


> that's it...SOMEONE START A FIRE SAM MITCHELL CLUB!!!!!


Yeah let's do it man! It's the third game of the season with 9 new players, and we lost to one of the favorites to win the Championship this year. Die Sam Mitchell, Die! 

People need to calm down and stop blaming Sam for anything and everything negative that happens to this team. It's a young, new group of players, and they are just starting to gel. I think it was a positive performance, played very well in the 1st quarter, but the Spurs showed us why they are one of the elite teams in this league.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah let's do it man! It's the third game of the season with 9 new players, and we lost to one of the favorites to win the Championship this year. Die Sam Mitchell, Die!
> 
> People need to calm down and stop blaming Sam for anything and everything negative that happens to this team. It's a young, new group of players, and they are just starting to gel. I think it was a positive performance, played very well in the 1st quarter, but the Spurs showed us why they are one of the elite teams in this league.



Sam said that he did not know why the team did not push the ball vs. the Spurs. The Raptors only put up 75-76 shots, well under the goal they have set, and 15 less then the Bucks game.

Sam can't step on the court and play...if the players don't execute the game plan, what is Sam to do? Maybe try a new line-up like a 4 guard set!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

someone make a dont fire sam mitchell club


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> Duncan is not ur average big...he is Tim ******* Duncan....Rasho is the only big that can guard him on this team....
> 
> we lost this game because of Sam Mitchell....that lineup he had at the end of the game was the stupidest coaching decision ive ever seen in my life....like there was no point in trying the run and gun at that time...he shouldve gone to what was workign for us...gone with our starting lineup...terrible just terrible caoching...Pop mustve been laughing at what Sam was doing....


In the two possesions he gaurded duncan he didn't look any worse than bosh. 

Plus I'm not sure that Rasho has the mobility to keep up with duncan...kind of a weird statement.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Ford really does have to start making those runners to the basket more often.
> 
> Another miscue by the officials cost us valuable momentum when they called Jones for the foul when blocking Duncan.


Agreed. I think we were down 5, and it went to down 7, and then Ford took a bad shot sliding to baseline, and we were down 9 game over.

I was upset they were leaving Barry wide open after he made his first trey. After the 2nd, I was furious. I would have called a TO right then.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Flush said:


> In the two possesions he gaurded duncan he didn't look any worse than bosh.
> 
> Plus I'm not sure that Rasho has the mobility to keep up with duncan...kind of a weird statement.



Duncan isnt Bosh..he isnt a mobile player...he is a back to the basket player..he isnt going to face anybody up and beat them with the dribble...we saw that everytime he tried to do that Bosh would beat him to the spot and get a charge or Duncan would get called for travelling...he realised this and he went to his bread and butter and then killed Bosh with his post game....this is where Rasho was playing well on Duncan, obviously ur not gonan stop Tim Duncan from getting his 26 points...but atleast u make him work for it..and not shoot 10/16...had Duncan gone 10/19-21 we wouldve won this game...ur never gonan stop a Vince/Kobe/Bosh/Duncan from getting their points..but the key is too make them take hard shots contested shots so they shoot a poor percentage...like how the spurs did on Bosh..he got his points but he shot terribly...Duncan had his way with us...Mitchell shouldve realised this and gone to Rasho agaisnt him...


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

duncan and bosh are supposed to be planter fascitus brothers, he should have gone a little easier on him imo.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> ^ The Spurs did seem to control the tempo, but Ford just walked it up the floor.....we don't need to score on the fast break, but we do need to put pressure on the other team to get back and set the "D". Ford allowed San Antonio to get back and get set....that is what I am most disapointed with. It looked as if he had the flu, just no energy.



I did see a few possessions where Ford was pushing the ball but not everyone was joining with him, he was visably yelling at them ( I presume - didn't hear what was said) to get them to hurry up. Not sure how this can't be ingrained in them yet . . 

The missed baseline shot wasn't a bad shot per se, but it did have a personal battle vibe as if he was gonna go right back and score on Parker. Also, Parker (Anthony)and Jones seem to shoot a disperportionate amount when they are given the ball in the back court instead of TJ. 

Liked the rotation for the most part yesterday, would have liked to see more Rasho in the 4th to help against TD.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> Duncan isnt Bosh..he isnt a mobile player...he is a back to the basket player..he isnt going to face anybody up and beat them with the dribble...we saw that everytime he tried to do that Bosh would beat him to the spot and get a charge or Duncan would get called for travelling...he realised this and he went to his bread and butter and then killed Bosh with his post game....this is where Rasho was playing well on Duncan, obviously ur not gonan stop Tim Duncan from getting his 26 points...but atleast u make him work for it..and not shoot 10/16...had Duncan gone 10/19-21 we wouldve won this game...ur never gonan stop a Vince/Kobe/Bosh/Duncan from getting their points..but the key is too make them take hard shots contested shots so they shoot a poor percentage...like how the spurs did on Bosh..he got his points but he shot terribly...Duncan had his way with us...Mitchell shouldve realised this and gone to Rasho agaisnt him...


duncan absolutely can turn and face the basket. His ball handling skill are excellent for a big man. He might not be the quickest guy on the floor but he could EASILY force Rasho to step out and gaurd him against the 10-15 ft jumper (off the glass!) and drive by him. This isn't even an argument.


----------

